# Data outage in NY?



## docluv01 (Nov 7, 2011)

I haven't had any data since 8am this morning....am I the only one?


----------



## Jongbum (Nov 8, 2011)

In Queens, NY here. 4G working fine.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## docluv01 (Nov 7, 2011)

yeah its back now


----------



## infolookup (Oct 4, 2011)

In QB this morning things were a bit odd, but Manhattan later on all was well.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## docluv01 (Nov 7, 2011)

WTF!! im down again! wtf is going on


----------

